# Favourite Live Album?



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Just wondering what your favourite live album is? I picked up a live April Wine album sometime ago. I can’t remember the name but I was very disappointed with it. I have other live albums but none of them are anywhere near as good as Made in Japan by Deep Purple. None of Purple’s studio albums could ever compare to this one in my opinion. Flat and lifeless and comparison. Short, dry and lifeless. Low energy

I wish Tragically Hip could have released a live album when they were in their prime. I know there’s videos of the last concerts, however understandably they weren’t at their finest with Gord suffering. (and I suppose they were technically all emotionally suffering at the time)

Got any great live favorites?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Little Feat - Waiting for Columbus
Traffic - Welcome to the Canteen
Lou Reed - Live & Rock and Roll Animal (both recorded at the same show)
Allman bros - Fillmore


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2018)

Scotty said:


> Made in Japan by Deep Purple












In no particular order;
Rush - All the World's a Stage
ELP - Welcome Back my Friends
BOC - On Your Feet or On Your Knees
Nugent - Double Live Gonzo
Queen - Live Killers
Yes - Yes Songs
Rainbow - On Stage
etc ..


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Live at Leeds - The Who
Frampton Comes Alive
Rockin the Fillmore - Humble Pie
Live And - Johnny Winter
Woodstock


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2018)

SRV - Montreux '82 & '85
ZZ Top - Double Down Live


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah would have been disappointed if the gold standard hadn’t been mentioned, @davetcan with Live At Leeds. Other Who stuff of that era ‘68-71 is almost universally outstanding, though not sure how many were music only albums rather than videos.

Several other of my faves mentioned already.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Does _Rust Never Sleeps_ count? ( If not, _Live Rust_  ) Definitely up there on the list for me.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

There can only be one....


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Johnny Winter Live And.

Wore out two vinyl copies; have it on CD but the vinyl was warmer and didn’t hurt the ears when cranked.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

+3 for Johnny Winter Live And


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Roadwork..... Edgar Winters White Trash


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Scotty said:


> Just wondering what your favourite live album is? I picked up a live April Wine album sometime ago. I can’t remember the name but I was very disappointed with it. I have other live albums but none of them are anywhere near as good as Made in Japan by Deep Purple. None of Purple’s studio albums could ever compare to this one in my opinion. Flat and lifeless and comparison. Short, dry and lifeless. Low energy
> 
> I wish Tragically Hip could have released a live album when they were in their prime. I know there’s videos of the last concerts, however understandably they weren’t at their finest with Gord suffering. (and I suppose they were technically all emotionally suffering at the time)
> 
> Got any great live favorites?


that's a good point...are there any live Hip albums?

my quick choices:

any of Neil Young's live stuff...

Ten Years After - recorded live


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hmmm...

The Last Waltz
Bob Seger's live albums
Harry Manx's "Road Ragas"

Does Jackson Browne's "Running On Empty" count?

I also remember "Cheapo Cheapo Productions Presents: Real Live John Sebastian" as a life changing album for me - I borrowed it from the local library and it rocked my world, but I've never been able to find it since and I wonder if it was anywhere near as good as I remember it.

Jimmy Buffet's live album also carries some fond memories, but again, I suspect that it might not be as good as I remember.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

didn’t the Hip have Live Between Us? killer opener with Grace Too


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

vadsy said:


> didn’t the Hip have Live Between Us? killer opener with Grace Too


Bingo!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I think a good thread to voice my opinion in "live" recordings.

First of all , I really enjoy "live" anything that's recorded good.

My real problem with "live " stuff is that so much of it isn't live at all...
I see way to much post production studio work mixed in with live concerts.
I have an Eagles " live in Melbourne" concert DVD that is totally live...every note every vocal.
I also have a Gary Moore live in a pub in England someplace where BB King shows up and its totally live.

When is it NOT really live...?
I tend to key on the drummer as its so easy to spot when a drum sequence is out of wack with whats happening on stage.
Obviously, guitar solos are also an easy giveaway if its been dubbed elsewhere.

I think you guys know what I mean if its not actually live what you are seeing in the video.
The results are usually a better sound BUT does this non-live production bother anyone.?
It bothers me when its supposed to be live and its something else...
Your thoughts.
G.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Barking Spiders : live (1983)


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

vadsy said:


> didn’t the Hip have Live Between Us? killer opener with Grace Too


Great to know, I haven’t pursued record stores for decades, but it’s now on the list


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

Ten Years After - Undead. This is pre-Woodstock and contains a great version of I'm Going Home.

Recorded in 1968 at Klooks Kleek a small jazz club in London. It was this LP that made me want to see them that fall at The Electric Circus on Queen St. East in Toronto. Unfortunately they cancelled 2 days before the show, so the scheduled opening act played their entire show that night instead. They were a new band called Chicago Transit Authority and they were fabulous! Got free ticket to come back the following week to see The Jeff Beck Group play their Truth LP which was killer!!

TD


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Get Yer Ya-Ya's Out


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Get Yer Ya-Ya's Out


Midnight Rambler from that LP is my favourite Stones tune.


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

Thin Lizzy Live and Dangerous
Bob Seger Live Bullet
Rainbow On Stage
Scorpions World Wide Live (still my fav)
Roger Waters In the Flesh (Doyle Bramhall II seriosly rocks this)


( forgot Kiss Alive oops)
(and Supertramp Paris, and Dire Straits Alchemy)


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Peter Frampton - Frampton Comes Alive
AC/DC - Live in Paris ('80)
Frank Marino & Mahogany Rush - Real Live
Jimi Hendrix - Band of Gypsies
Kiss - Alive II
Johnny Cash - At Folsom Prison 
The entire Woodstock recordings


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

The Kinks - One for the Road.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

SG-Rocker said:


> ...
> Johnny Cash - At Folsom Prison
> ...


Wow! Can't believe I forgot this one! "At San Quentin" is amazing too. Johnny singing "San Quentin" in San Quentin, twice, gives me chills every time I hear it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thornton Davis said:


> Ten Years After - Undead. This is pre-Woodstock and contains a great version of I'm Going Home.
> 
> Recorded in 1968 at Klooks Kleek a small jazz club in London. It was this LP that made me want to see them that fall at The Electric Circus on Queen St. East in Toronto. Unfortunately they cancelled 2 days before the show, so the scheduled opening act played their entire show that night instead. They were a new band called Chicago Transit Authority and they were fabulous! Got free ticket to come back the following week to see The Jeff Beck Group play their Truth LP which was killer!!
> 
> TD


I won't say I disliked TYA. I just never found them that compelling, once you got past the "Man can he ever play fast!". I was also fortunate enough to see CTA do a big free concert at Terre des Hommes (the site of Expo 67). Terry Kath was fabulous. I mostly remember his Strat looking like a ukelele on him. But in retrospect, he wasn't as large a man as I remembered him to be.

If you look here: SugarMegs Streaming Server you'll find a number of Jeff Beck Group shows and bootlegs from that era for downloading.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I haven't heard it yet, but I have high hopes for the recent_ Live In San Francisco _album with John McLaughlin and Jimmy Herring doing the Mahavishnu Orchestra repertoire. Saw the Mahavishnus twice during their heyday, and it was always a stunning performance. I'm also a huge Jimmy Herring fan, so this promises to be a guitar delight.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Thornton Davis said:


> ...Unfortunately they cancelled 2 days before the show, so the scheduled opening act played their entire show that night instead. They were a new band called Chicago Transit Authority and they were fabulous! Got free ticket to come back the following week to see The Jeff Beck Group play their Truth LP which was killer!!
> TD


Seems like the good old days were'nt so bad after all.

When I was at OCA in the 80s I remember driving past Edgerton's and The Police were playing there on a Thursday night as I recall. Never gave a rats about The Police but Edgertons's was basically the living room of an old Victorian home.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Some of the already mentioned are also some of my favourites:

Yes - Yessongs
Deep Purple - Made in Japan
The Who - Live at Leeds
Neil Young & Crazy Horse - Live Rust
BB King - Live at The Regal
Albert King - Live Wire/Blues Power
Wes Montgomery - Smokin' at The Half Note


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

U2 - Under a Blood Red Sky (when U2 were really really good)


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Some great ones already mentioned. I’ll add:

Seconds Out - Genesis
Full House - J Geils
The Road to You - Pat Metheny Group
Laughing Water - Jazz is Dead
If you want blood....- AC DC
Band of Gypsy’s - Jimi Hendrix
Live at the Greek - Jimmy Page & The Black Crowes
Live at the Hollywood Bowl - Keith Richards Xpensive winos
Last Nite - Larry Carlton
Live! - Scott Henderson 
Live in the Air Age - Be Bop Deluxe


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I knew I'd forgot something. _No Sleep 'til Hammersmith _went to #1 in the UK. 
(This one has other video synced up):


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

ah yes, that one is great, forgot that also, might go listen to that right now


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Cheap Trick live at Budokan


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> Cheap Trick live at Budokan


want a free vinyl copy?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Boogieman said:


> Some of the already mentioned are also some of my favourites:
> 
> Yes - Yessongs
> Deep Purple - Made in Japan
> ...


I haven't heard the Wes Montgomery one--but the others would all be candidates for a top 5 or 10 list (& who knows--maybe if I heard the Montgomery one it would be as well)
But Made In Japan would be #1 on the list

I would also add as possible candidates-
Tokyo Tapes --Scorpions 
GKB Live--Glenn Kaiser Band


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

@vadsy nothing to play it on

Most of the live stuff I listened to when I was younger was all illegal bootleg stuff I could buy downtown Toronto.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Tom Waits .... Nighthawks at the diner


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> want a free vinyl copy?


Cuz you wore it out? Or because most of the stuff you can get nowadays doesn't need the seeds cleaned out?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Cuz you wore it out? Or because most of the stuff you can get nowadays doesn't need the seeds cleaned out?


kinda of funny, but maybe not. this thread reminded me I had a box of vinyl I picked up at a garage sale this summer that I didn't finish going through. U2 live album was in there and I knew that so after seeing it mentioned here I decided to finish going through the box. the cheap trick album is in there and it went into the give away pile


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Allmans at the Fillmore
Miles Davis- My Funny Valentine
Tom Waits- Glitter and Doom
Pat Metheny- Trio Live 2000
Cheap Trick at Budokan
Tragically Hip- Live Between Us
Bill Evans Trio- Complete Live at the Village Vanguard
AC/DC If You Want Blood...
Iron Maiden- Live After Death


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I got the Hips _Live Between Us_ on CD when it came out (mid-90's-ish??) and was kinda disappointed. At the time at least. Maybe a re-listen is in order. I always liked the play on words there though.... is it live as in "_Live_ and in the flesh" or is it live as in, "we _live_ in this part of town"?? 

Song Remains the Same
Allman's At the Fillmore
Jimmy Page & the Black Crowes at the Greek Theater. (not Jimmy's best playing, but something I like about the set list and vibe. Would like it even better if Marc Ford was part of it)
Supertramp Live in Paris
RUSH.... hard to pick just one. What those three guys can pull off on-stage is staggering! 
Get Yer Ya-Ya's Out
Johnny Cash, Live at San Quentin 
Ozzy Randy Rhodes Tribute.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Humble Pie Rockin' the Filmore will always be my favourite. I saw them do the same performance at a local ice rink - but just after Frampton was replaced by Clemons.


----------

